# 20# boston butt....



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

...to can. Opinions please...we do not eat alot of bbq or I would can it in a bbq sauce....I'm thinking of baking it first and then putting it up for gravy &pork or bbq if we want it, etc. Any other ideas? Also if I cook it BEFORE I can it....what about the canning time....I don' want to OVERCOOK it. Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm a newbie at canning meat, but I've had a similar question. I believe my Ball Blue Book said to sear/brown and cook the meat to rare, then can it. I assume that's becauseit will finish cooking during the canning process. Hoping others will chime in here.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

You are correct, Welshmom. By *partially* cooking it, it will eliminate some of the juices in the meat. That is why they say to pack the jars to within 1" of the top and pour boiling water or the broth from the cooking pan over the meat to within 1" of the top and process.

You can also do a raw pack. Pack the meat as tightly as you can to within 1" of the top, put on lids and process without any added water or broth. Make sure when you pack the jars to get any air pockets out of the jars. I just use my fingers to push the meat into the jars and squeeze out any air. The meat will shrink a bit and produce its own broth.

Canning time is the same whether you pre-cook it or raw pack it.

It's been my experience that boston butt, like most pork except loin, is a fatty piece, so trim out as much visible fat as you can. Also, use wide mouth jars if you have them. It's much easier to get the meat out of wide mouth as opposed to regular mouth jars.


----------



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

I usually cut my meat into stew size pieces and brown in small batches in a frying pan. Then can. This does 2 things it removes some of the fat and helps with the look of the finished product.You can cut into stew sized pieces and process raw but be sure to remove all the fat and connective tissue you can. If you have a smoker you can cut the roast into 2 in. thick steaks and smoke for 2 hours. Remove from smoker cut and process imediatly. This will give the taste of bbq.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

tinknocker66 said:


> I usually cut my meat into stew size pieces and brown in small batches in a frying pan. Then can. This does 2 things it removes some of the fat and helps with the look of the finished product.You can cut into stew sized pieces and process raw but be sure to remove all the fat and connective tissue you can. If you have a smoker you can cut the roast into 2 in. thick steaks and smoke for 2 hours. Remove from smoker cut and process imediatly. This will give the taste of bbq.


:bouncy: Thanks! :goodjob:
I am hoping to be able to can up some smoked pork so that even on these cold winter days, I can just open up a jar and enjoy it.


----------



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

Thanks for the replies.


----------

